# TFT-Monitor summt /surrt



## wingo80 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit gestern den Monitor Asus VB191T und ich stelle beim Betrieb ein "Spannungsgeräusch" fest, das schwer zu lokalisieren ist, aber eindeutig vom Monitor kommt. Ich kann es sogar hören, wenn ich mein Headset aufhabe. Wie kann ich das beheben oder ist das schon ein Fall für die Reklamation?

Grüße,

wingo

Edit: Habe festgestellt, dass er im "Scenery-Mode" nicht mehr summt. Diese Einstellung ist aber die hellste. Sobald ich anfange die Helligkeit manuell auf einen anderen Wert als 100% zu setzen, fängt das Summen wieder an.

Ich habe die Helligkeit jetzt im Menü der Grafikkarte angepasst. Ist das eine sinnvolle Maßnahme, die reicht, oder soll ich auf jeden Fall trotzdem reklamieren?


----------



## AurionKratos (15. Mai 2008)

Ich würde es es probieren, es zu reklamieren. Solltest damit ohne Probleme durchkommen, und selbst wenn nicht, kostet ja nichts  .



Grüße, Aurion


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2008)

AurionKratos am 15.05.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es es probieren, es zu reklamieren. Solltest damit ohne Probleme durchkommen, und selbst wenn nicht, kostet ja nichts  .
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße, Aurion


Würde ich auch so machen, obwohl dieses Summen bei einigen LCDs vorkommt und quasi normal ist.


----------



## wingo80 (15. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist es defintiv weg und der Monitor sieht gut aus... aber nur bei bestimmten Einstellungen des Monitors und der Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2008)

wingo80 am 15.05.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es defintiv weg und der Monitor sieht gut aus... aber nur bei bestimmten Einstellungen des Monitors und der Grafikkarte




wie laut ist das brummen denn?


----------



## wingo80 (15. Mai 2008)

so laut, dass man es nicht hört, wenn man von anderen geräuschen abgelenkt ist, aber doch so laut, dass ich es mit Headset hören kann.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2008)

wingo80 am 15.05.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> so laut, dass man es nicht hört, wenn man von anderen geräuschen abgelenkt ist, aber doch so laut, dass ich es mit Headset hören kann.



naja, das ist nicht normal, aber es kann natürlich sein, dass bei ganz bestimmten einstellungen irgendwas anfängt zu brummen, zB oft, wenn man das display rel. dunkel einstelllt. ein bisschen brummen ist eh normal, da ja ein netzteil im TFT ist, aber idR nimmt man das nicht wahr, wenn man nicht grad extra nah an den TFT rangeht.


----------



## Schmidtchen36 (28. Mai 2008)

wingo80 am 15.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern den Monitor Asus VB191T und ich stelle beim Betrieb ein "Spannungsgeräusch" fest, das schwer zu lokalisieren ist, aber eindeutig vom Monitor kommt. Ich kann es sogar hören, wenn ich mein Headset aufhabe. Wie kann ich das beheben oder ist das schon ein Fall für die Reklamation?
> 
> ...


Es dürfte wohl der Backlight-Inverter sein, da es leiser/unhörbar ist, wenn der Monitor auf Maximum gestellt ist.
Versuch es zu Reklamieren, auch wenn es wohl innerhalb der Spezifikation liegt.

Schmidtchen


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. Mai 2008)

Schmidtchen36 am 28.05.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es dürfte wohl der Backlight-Inverter sein, da es leiser/unhörbar ist, wenn der Monitor auf Maximum gestellt ist.



Tippe ich auch drauf. Wenn der TFT auszerhalb der Garantiezeit waere, wuerde ich versuchen die Spulen mit 2K-Kleber zu fixieren oder so.


----------

